
The crazy story of how we got our .com domain - yeldarb
https://blog.roboflow.com/acquiring-the-dot-com-domain/
======
delgaudm
What seems crazy is that a marketing department would actually give up the
domain. I can see someone in a conference room kneecapping the ask with "but
what if there are links on an old forum somewhere that go to roboflow.com? We
can't give that up!"

------
j-sizz
uncanny! did you feel like your wire was going into the ether?

